# Our Tshirts for this year!!



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Here are out t-Shirt design for this year.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very interesting.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oooo, I like it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can't go wrong with red and black


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Those are great.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I hope you are going to make the front image smaller than what you show on the image, if not, the "L" on living and all of the letters above and to the right (our left) will be underneath the wearer's arm.
I like the slogan, and the rips are a change from the typical haunt shirt.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

we can get the shirts in about 50 diff colors. and many diff inks. that was just the easiest
two colors. anyone got ideas for other color combos. the neon color shirts are hot right now.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Brian (Fontgeek)thanks for the help with ideas you gave us. they really did help with things this year.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Are you going to sell these or are they just for the staff at the haunt?
If they are for the haunt staff then I'd do them in black and red or black and white.
If they are for sale to the public then go for the trendier color combinations.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

the ones for the staff will have scream team on the back. not to sure if we are going to sell to public yet have to see whats in the budget.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

While the neon colors may be trendy for general consumption, I think that the Black with red or white text and art tend to work best for haunt staff shirts. They are easier to blend in with a dark haunt, and they help keep a bit of mystique in the feel for the staff/performers. But neon ones would probably do well for selling to the kids. 
Just out of curiosity, why wouldn't you want to put the website on the public versions of the shirts? Those people wandering around are part of your "sales" team, and they are paying you to do it for you.
I can understand having "staff", "crew", or something similar on it for your people but why cut off the marketing by the paying public?


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Never said that the website would not be on them.. we would add scream team to the back. anyone wearing them is like a walking biil board.


----------



## spankyr1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Very cool, I like it alot...


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

spankyr1 said:


> Very cool, I like it alot...


Thanks ,glad you like it!!


----------

